# il problema" bau bau"



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

Doonque:


Mio figlio, unico, mi sta letteralmente _mettendo in croce,_ perchè desiderebbe un cagnolino.

Uno di tglia piccina, non quelli micron isterici che fanno un baccano inutile, media taglia diciamo.


A me certamente farebbe assai piacere accontentarlo , perchè immagino quanto bene potrebbe fargli, per diversi motivi...ma mi rendo conto che sarebbe un ulteriore impegno e non da poco che dovrei condividere SOLO con lui.

Lavoro anche fuori casa, e quindi in mattinata rimarrebbe da solo , dalle otto alle 13.

Chiunque abbia avuto esperienze mi dica quali sono gli svantaggi e i relativi vantaggi.

Vivrebbe in un appartamento , balconi..ma senza giardino.
Merci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2007)

*vantaggi??????!!!!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Doonque:
> 
> 
> Mio figlio, unico, mi sta letteralmente _mettendo in croce,_ perchè desiderebbe un cagnolino.
> ...


Vantaggi?
Appena me viene in mente uno te lo dico...
Io ho avuto cani dai ventanni (per desiderio di mia sorella e mia madre..) prima un meticcio piccolo poi sempre chiuahua (alcuni isterici altri no)..mia sorella ne ha attualmente due...per cui so di cosa parlo...
I piccoli sono quelli che (se non sono isterici..ma dipende all'80% da come vengono educati...come per i bambini) creano meno problemi degli altri..ma ne creano talmente tanti....
Eviterei ..
Io ho evitato...​


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Gennaio 2007)

E' risaputo che un cane è una terapia garantita, rilassa e da affetto.

Un cane sopporta tutto come noi, ... non è difficile. L'unica cosa prima di prenderlo è questa:

Non abbandonarlo ad altri, per lui diventa una famiglia il posto dove vive, ... e nemmeno pensare che stia meglio abbandonarlo con qualcuno che abbia un parco chilometrico e la piscina olimpionica. Si sentirà abbandonato. I cani sono più ingenui di noi e soffrono molto.

Credo che se vuoi dargli un cane, gli dici semplicemente che andate a prenderlo in un canile e glielo fai visitare; ne scegliete uno ricordandogli che è questa la fine che fa se un giorno si stanca.

La visione di questo spettacolo gli darà una nuova idea sui cani.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

Due risposte e mi avete allargato l'orizzonte .







anzi:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2007)

*aggiungo..*

uno svantaggio per la povera bestia ...ore e ore da solo lo rendono isterico...e quando non è solo ..mica potete portarlo a correre...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

Troppe sei ore alla mattina da solo vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2007)

*troppe*

..soprattutto già previste..
Comunque vuol dire dover tenere conto del cane qualunque cosa si faccia ..da andare a trovare qualcuno (che vuol dire lasciarlo a casa perché nessuno lo vuole) a non poter fare mai cambiamenti di programmi ..vai dall'amica e decidete di andare a mangiare una pizza e poi al cinema con i ragazzi e..non si può a casa c'è il cane da portar fuori e a cui dar da mangiare e che ..è triste...
Qualunque cosa deve tenere conto di questa presenza..ristorante..viaggio..inviti...rapporti con i vicini...peli in casa..odore..spese veterinarie...e
..scordati i vestiti neri...



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Troppe sei ore alla mattina da solo vero?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)




----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Io ho sempre amato i cani, ma alla fine mi sono ritrovato la vita piena di gatti.

Devo dire che è impegnativo avere qualsiasi animale, il cane un po' di più di un gatto. Il gatto si pulisce da solo, ha meno problemi a rimanere in casa, se preso piccolo non ha bisogno di grandi spazi, non sporca in giro. Gioca però meno del cane. Il gatto secondo il carattere che ha può essere giocherellone o "pantofolaio" e questo non puoi saperlo prima.

Per quanto riguarda il cane, ho diversi conoscenti che hanno il cane in casa e ovviamente hanno i problemi di portarlo fuori per la passeggiata e per i bisogno, questo sempre, che piova, nevichi o tiri vento, lui deve uscire.

Il cane di media grandezza è meno isterico dei chiuaua, se poi sono i meticci hanno anche caratteri più dolci e affettuosi. Sentono si l'abbandono, ma come tutti si abituano a stare in casa. La tragedia è se trovi il cane che non ne vuole sapere di stare solo e piange quando lo lasci a casa.

Un animale, qualunque esso sia, è un impegno, anche più di un figlio, deve essere amato, curato e rispettato. Puoi lasciarlo a casa per qualche ora, ma devi anche sapere che poi lo devi compensare per l'attesa che ha fatto.

Una cosa però nessuno ti ha detto fino ad ora: un animale, se trattato bene, ti darà delle gioie che nessun essere umano è in grado di darti, l'animale ti sarà sempre fedele, anche quando sei incazzata e ne hai le scatole piene di tutto e di tutti, arrivi a casa e scopri che ti ha fatto un disastro, urli, strepiti, lo castighi, ma poi............... lo guardi negli occhi........... e lo richiami a te perchè senti che dentro di te non puoi che amarlo


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

*p.s.*

entrata in questo giro vizioso, delle amiche che non vogliono il cane, degli esteti che si lamentano dei peli, delle ferie in posti d'elite che non vogliono animali, ecc....  TE NE FREGHI!!!!

Per un uscita saltata, hai qualcuno che ti ama per tutta la sua vita


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

ohi ohi...grazie anche a Te lanci...( ma che carina quell'armatura ) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





riflettero'...

- ma mi sta torturando davvero, mi ricatta, sapete come sono i ragazzi, sanno dove e come colpire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2007)

*insomma*



lancillotto ha detto:


> entrata in questo giro vizioso, delle amiche che non vogliono il cane, degli esteti che si lamentano dei peli, delle ferie in posti d'elite che non vogliono animali, ecc.... TE NE FREGHI!!!!
> 
> Per un uscita saltata, hai qualcuno che ti ama per tutta la sua vita


Amicizie- Mica selezioni le amicizie in base al fatto che amano i cani...io non ho problemi con i cani e faccio sempre le feste (io a loro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), ma preferisco non averli in casa...
Ferie e locali pubblici-non è questione di posti di élite..per rispetto della clientela in ogni posto pubblico ci sono restrizioni per gli animali...mica tutti trovano carino pranzare con un cane a fianco che si fa il bidet con la lingua (mi sembra comprensibile)..e le restrizioni sono notevoli: mai nei locali comuni!
E assolutamente è impensabile pensare di portarli in viaggi all'estero...
Le pensioni per cani sono difficili da trovare e quelle decenti costose...oltre l'immaginabile
Peli- sono una maledizione. E' ormai noto che io posso essere definita in tanti modi..ma non certo una casaliga..ma avere la casa con i peli ..lo evito volentieri..sono come i coriandoli..saltano sempre fuori..
In quanto a essere amati incondizionatamente è vero..se ne hai bisogno...​


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohi ohi...grazie anche a Te lanci...( ma che carina quell'armatura )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non accettarlo per ricatto e ricordati che comunque non ci sarà figlio che accudirà l'animale, sarai sempre e solo tu ad occupartene. Certo, non farai tutto da sola, ma avrai il tuo bel da fare, non ho mai sentito un genitore soddisfatto del figlio che ha voluto e ottenuto l'animale.

Se lo prendi, fallo perchè anche tu ne senti il desiderio, il cane si saprà far amare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2007)

*però*

....


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Amicizie- Mica selezioni le amicizie in base al fatto che amano i cani...io non ho problemi con i cani e faccio sempre le feste (io a loro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' vero che non selezioni le amicizie, si selezionano da sole, provare per credere.... la condizione principe ovvio è che la persona ami l'animale. Ho amici che hanno selezionato le compagnie proprio per quella ragione.

I locali pubblici devono ovviamente fare selezione per motivi di igiene, anche se poi mi piacerebbe entrare in quelle cucine, lavorando nelle feste paesane e con persone che tengono ristoranti e bar, so io dove stà l'igiene. Il concetto dei posti di elitè, non è inteso come posti di lusso, ma come di posti cn la gente che ha la puzza sotto il naso. Ormai sempre più posti si stanno attrezzando per ospitare gli animali perchè sempre meno gente è disposta ad affidare gli animali alle pensioni o ai parenti.

All'estero hai dei problemi solo per il fatto che i viaggi lunghi sono massacranti per gli animali, quindi se vuoi averlo con te, sei obbligato a scegliere distanze brevi.

Per i peli, niente da dire, ci sono e sono tanti, puoi pulire finchè vuoi, ma li troverai sempre, come la polvere del resto........... ma un disagio lo vuoi avere????

E per l'amore, ma cho non ha bisogno d'amore???? Alla fine facciamo tutti i DURI e i preziosi, ma tutti siamo incazzati con il mondo per bisogno d'amore..........


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

ecco qua...e mo qualcuno l'ha detta


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

http://www.inseparabile.com/cani/WEST_HIGLAND_WHITE_TERRIER.htm



questo cosetto vorrebbe.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco qua...e mo qualcuno l'ha detta


 
uhmmmmm

questa non me la conti giusta, Cosa avrebbe fatto la mia armatura nuova???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2007)

*carino*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.inseparabile.com/cani/WEST_HIGLAND_WHITE_TERRIER.htm
> 
> 
> 
> questo cosetto vorrebbe.


Veramente commovente ..è in genere un po' isterico..ma è delizioso...
uhm ..pure a pelo lungo..hai presente quando piove...?
Basta la mia opinione si è capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente commovente ..è in genere un po' isterico..ma è delizioso...​
> uhm ..pure a pelo lungo..hai presente quando piove...?​
> Basta la mia opinione si è capita


si è capita...tesora...eccome...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> uhmmmmm
> 
> questa non me la conti giusta, Cosa avrebbe fatto la mia armatura nuova???


 


hai scritto una cosa assolutamente reale...( il merito dell'armatura era una battuta)


quando hai scritto che ci giriamo intorno..con mille parole...ma il punto è solo uno...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

*lanci*



> E per l'amore, ma cho non ha bisogno d'amore???? Alla fine facciamo tutti i DURI e i preziosi, ma tutti siamo incazzati con il mondo per bisogno d'amore..........


 
this.

e su questa frase, vi auguro la buona notte .


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> this.
> 
> e su questa frase, vi auguro la buona notte cari.


 
Buona notte cara, a te a tutti quelli ancora qui presenti


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Cara Micia,

Io ho una bimba di 10 mesi e una cagnolina di 7anni...

Ok mi devo alzare la mattina presto, ok devo pagare il figlio della vicina di casa per portarla a spasso nelle ore di lavoro...ma la mia piccola Sapeca e' una delle gioie della mia vita!!!

Adora mia figlia che a sua volta ci gioca continuamente...mi ha sempre seguita ovunque...io ti direi di prenderlo sto cane!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari di taglia medio-piccola e scegli una razza " non troppo stressante"...peli e tutto il resto e' niente se penso all'amore che mi da' il mio cane!!!!

Giuro se mi dovessi sposare lo farei solo con un cane...non in senso figurato...hanno carattere, sono intelligenti e a differenza degli uomini sono fedeli!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cara Micia,
> 
> Io ho una bimba di 10 mesi e una cagnolina di 7anni...
> 
> ...


Eccola qua

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...Lettrice..io l'ho pensato e tu l'hai detto!

Un bel cagnolo e non se ne parla piu'..amanti , mariti , mogliere, tutti sul balcone..alè..

Hai una piccina di 10 mesi....oddio..che meraviglia...

E in piu' Sapeca...

manca solo Kelly e...- (anche a me piace molto, anzi forse è tra i pochi oggetti "firmati" che apprezzo) stai apposto cherie.


Vorrei un cane che sappia dare una pedata a chi non merita tutto quell'affetto...una pedatina sullo stinco...tanto per dare una assestatina ai ruoli ...leggera leggera..


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Eccola qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente l'ho detto anch'io!!!!

Vi prendete sempre tutti i meriti voi.......



lancillotto ha detto:


> Io ho sempre amato i cani, ma alla fine mi sono ritrovato la vita piena di gatti.
> 
> Devo dire che è impegnativo avere qualsiasi animale, il cane un po' di più di un gatto. Il gatto si pulisce da solo, ha meno problemi a rimanere in casa, se preso piccolo non ha bisogno di grandi spazi, non sporca in giro. Gioca però meno del cane. Il gatto secondo il carattere che ha può essere giocherellone o "pantofolaio" e questo non puoi saperlo prima.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Eccola qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a proposito

non puoi addestrarlo per dare pedate, ma a un bel morso di sicuro.....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

"E' impegnativo"
Non ho letto altro che questa frase.
Anche un figlio è impegnativo, lo devi pulire, educare, lo devi far mangiare e vestire. Che facciamo, non facciamo più figli perché impegnativi?
Anche un marito è impegnativo, sporca, non pulisce neanche a pagarlo, non collabora, mette in disordine, lascia la tavoletta del wc alzata, spreme il dentifricio a metà, a casa quasi non c'è e poi rischi anche che ti sia infedele.
Non è meglio un cane?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Veramente l'ho detto anch'io!!!!
> 
> Vi prendete sempre tutti i meriti voi.......


 







  merito di che....Lanci...ehm ehm...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> a proposito
> 
> non puoi addestrarlo per dare pedate, ma a un bel morso di sicuro.....


 

Se ..magari...tu dici? un morsetto al momento giusto e alla persona giusta?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> "E' impegnativo"
> Non ho letto altro che questa frase.
> Anche un figlio è impegnativo, lo devi pulire, educare, lo devi far mangiare e vestire. Che facciamo, non facciamo più figli perché impegnativi?
> 
> ...


 










. 
.
.
.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Se ..magari...tu dici? un morsetto al momento giusto e alla persona giusta?


 
Per la persona giusta è facile, devi solo farglierlo riconoscere. Il morso devi solo imparare ad associargli il comando al gesto. E' un attimo, imparano in fretta, se poi la persona ti sta proprio sulle scatole, tranquilla che lo identifica subito!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Per la persona giusta è facile, devi solo farglierlo riconoscere. Il morso devi solo imparare ad associargli il comando al gesto. E' un attimo, imparano in fretta, se poi la persona ti sta proprio sulle scatole, tranquilla che lo identifica subito!


insomma mi tocca educare anche il cane...

un cane imparato pefffavore...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Se ..magari...tu dici? un morsetto al momento giusto e alla persona giusta?


Morsetto?...Azzanna Sapeca....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Chiedo perdono ai mariti che non sono come li ho descritti.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> "E' impegnativo"
> Non ho letto altro che questa frase.
> Anche un figlio è impegnativo, lo devi pulire, educare, lo devi far mangiare e vestire. Che facciamo, non facciamo più figli perché impegnativi?
> Anche un marito è impegnativo, sporca, non pulisce neanche a pagarlo, non collabora, mette in disordine, lascia la tavoletta del wc alzata, spreme il dentifricio a metà, a casa quasi non c'è e poi rischi anche che ti sia infedele.
> Non è meglio un cane?


Per la serie abbandona il marito non il cane?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Sì.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     Voglio un cane.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il cane sa quando deve star zitto, il marito invece ti passa al matterello le palle;
il cane non è geloso delle persone che ti stanno attorno anzi cerca di farsi amare anche da loro, il marito invece guarda tutti con sospetto e si arrabbia se vede un innocente bacio sulla guancia, soprattutto se chi te lo dà è un nuovo collega di lavoro per di più single e giovane;
il cane se ti vede piangere ti viene vicino e ti lecca il faccino, il marito invece ti viene vicino e ti dice -quando ti passano le crisi, stirami la camicia-;
il cane si fa bastare quello che gli dai da mangiare, il marito invece ha sempre da ridire ed inizia a mettere sottosopra il frigo borbottando che lo vuoi far morire di fame;
il cane ti difende, il marito ti dà la colpa se qualcuno ce l'ha su con te;
il cane si fa educare, il marito no;
il cane si fa lavare, il marito invece col passare degli anni di matrimonio sviluppa una antipatia verso l'acqua e assume l'odore di una pecora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ;
il cane gioca con tuo figlio quando vede che tu hai da fare, il marito invece si mette non curante sul divano;
il cane consola tuo figlio se si è fatto la bua, mentre il marito aspetta che pianga tutte le sue lacrime e che tu superimpegnataincucinaaprepararglidamagare corra verso il pupo;
il cane lo puoi lasciare solo qualche ora solo e quando ti vedrà sarà contentissimo, il marito al ritorno ti farà una piazzata teatrale accusandoti di chissà quali tradimenti consumati in quel lasso di ore;
il cane lo puoi lasciar solo qualche ora e puoi star sicuro che non farà entrare una cagnolina in casa in tua assenza, il marito non so.  

	
	
		
		
	


	










     Ah, il cane ti salta addosso sempre.


----------



## Old Lilith (5 Gennaio 2007)

*cara*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> "E' impegnativo"
> Non ho letto altro che questa frase.
> Anche un figlio è impegnativo, lo devi pulire, educare, lo devi far mangiare e vestire. Che facciamo, non facciamo più figli perché impegnativi?
> Anche un marito è impegnativo, sporca, non pulisce neanche a pagarlo, non collabora, mette in disordine, lascia la tavoletta del wc alzata, spreme il dentifricio a metà, a casa quasi non c'è e poi rischi anche che ti sia infedele.
> Non è meglio un cane?


 
ma dai, i figli crescono per fortuna i cagnolini no...rimangono eterni cuccioli (bambini) e per quanto li si possa amare (piacerebbe anche a me tenerne uno) hanno sempre bisogno di cura e attenzione..
si deve solo valòutare bene il tempo che gli si può dedicare...il motivo per cui non ne ho presi pre me, è che stando fuori tutto il giorno il pensiero del cucciolo chiuso in casa mi atterriva...(un pò come succede con mio figlio)

con questo non voglio dire di evitare animali, è una grossa responsabilità e comporta molta fatica e dedizione

liliht


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per la serie abbandona il marito non il cane?


Della serie: abbandona il Marito per il Cane.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Compos...*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mi hai steso. non dal ridere pero' a sto giro.è tutto ASSSSSSOlutamente vero. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sto stirando  ( applaudete )con la tv accesa e Licia Colo', che  proposito di bestie ne sta raccontando una magnifica: lo sapevate voi che ci sono Tour operator che organizzano viaggi in normandia per assistere alla battuta delle foche?!!

Compresi i minori allo spettacolo


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ma dai, i figli crescono per fortuna i cagnolini no...rimangono eterni cuccioli (bambini) e per quanto li si possa amare (piacerebbe anche a me tenerne uno) hanno sempre bisogno di cura e attenzione..
> si deve solo valòutare bene il tempo che gli si può dedicare...il motivo per cui non ne ho presi pre me, è che stando fuori tutto il giorno il pensiero del cucciolo chiuso in casa mi atterriva...(un pò come succede con mio figlio)
> 
> con questo non voglio dire di evitare animali, è una grossa responsabilità e comporta molta fatica e dedizione
> ...


 

Eccolo lilith "il" motivo .


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Morsetto?...Azzanna Sapeca....


 
Come hai scelto questo nome lettri?

E' molto bello.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Come hai scelto questo nome lettri?
> 
> E' molto bello.


Lo scelse il padre del cane...il mio ex brasiliano...e' una parole portoghese...aggeetivo usato per descrivere una persona a cui piace giocare e scherzare...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Padre del cane?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Padre del cane?


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è tutto vero quanto affermi, gli animali sanno essere GELOSI!!!!

Nella fattispecie ho una gatta (una del gruppo che vive con me) che è di una gelosia invereconda!!!!!

Questa gatta si fa chiamare, non serve un nome, ma lei sa quando la sto cercando, lei arriva, ti chiama, ti saluta e ti sale in braccio. Ha la sindrome della bambina piccola, se tu la ignori, o hai le mani impegnate, lei ti si avvicina, ti chiama con insistenza, ti si appoggia con le zampe alle gambe e si stiracchia su di te (con le unghie nella carne) e ti supplica di prenderla in braccio.

Quando lei sta con te, se si avvicina qualche altro gatto, lei li scaccia anche se sono più grossi di lei.

Bene, con tutta questa descrizione di questa gatta che ti segue come un cane e vuole la sua dose di coccole giornaliera, è successo che al ritorno da una trasferta di quasi una settimana, ha deciso di tenermi il MUSO.

Era talmente gelosa che non mi badava. La chiamavo, lei faceva finta neanche di sentirmi, mi avvicinavo e lei guardava dall'altra parte. Addirittura è stata capace dopo un mio richiamo di arrivare li e....... andare in braccio a mia moglie!!!!

Sono arrivato a prenderla io, tenerla un po' con me, lei è rimasta li due minuto e poi via......

Ci sono voluti due giorni perchè tornasse come prima e cancellare la gelosia....... e pensate che ha ormai 8 anni


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi hai steso. non dal ridere pero' a sto giro.è tutto ASSSSSSOlutamente vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tra le mie stranezze...molte a dire il vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...c'e' lo stirare...MI PIACE  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ..lo trovo rilassante


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è tutto vero quanto affermi, gli animali sanno essere GELOSI!!!!
> 
> Nella fattispecie ho una gatta (una del gruppo che vive con me) che è di una gelosia invereconda!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ma i gatti sono un po' pezzi di merda...scusate la finezza...

Sono opportunisti...no sono definitivamente una persona "da cane"...

Tra l'altro il tipo di animale domestico che si sceglie dice molto sul carattere...non trovate?


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma i gatti sono un po' pezzi di merda...scusate la finezza...
> 
> Sono opportunisti...no sono definitivamente una persona "da cane"...
> 
> *Tra l'altro il tipo di animale domestico che si sceglie dice molto sul carattere*...non trovate?


 
Sinceramente non so cosa dirti, io trovo che qualsiasi animale con il quale puoi avere un rapporto interattivo (quindi non i pesci rossi), siano tutti "speciali". Io non ho scelto il gatto, è capitato e da 14 anni ormai la mia vita è allienata al ritmo di questi animali. Non è vero che sono opportunisti, loro hanno un carattere.

Purtroppo è brutto dirlo, ma un cane ti rimane fedele anche se lo tratti male. Persino se lo abbandoni e poi lo vai a riprendere, lui sarà li ad aspettarti, quindi più che un amico, lui è schiavo dell'amicizia che ti porta.

Per carità, adoro i cani e il mio cruccio e non averne mai avuti, anzi...... mia madre ancora una volta è stata capace di farmi del male. Loro il cane lo avevano e mio fratello è cresciuto con quell'animale. Quando sono nato io ed ero piccolo, per "paura" e non so di che, lo hanno dato via, messo in una cava dove c'erano persone che l'accudivano con amore, ma quella cagnetta ha sempre patito l'abbandono. Io ero piccolo e non la ricordo, ma mi hanno sempre detto (mia madre che non si rende conto del male che ha fatto in tutta la sua vita) che quando andavano la, lei era sempre vicino alla macchina nella speranza di tornare a casa................ Riesco a commuovermi anche solo scrivendo storie che non ho vissuto.....

Per tornare al gatto, lui ha una sua dignità, lui ti concede la sua attenzione e la sua amicizia, sei tu che devi comportarti bene per guadagnare la sua fiducia. Ci sono gatti che ti aspettano davanti alla porta di casa per salutarti quando torni a casa, oppure gatti che per giocare ti portano (come i cani) qualcosa che tu possa lanciargli per casa e loro continuano a riportartelo, oppure gatti come quella che ho in braccio ora che ti vogliono vicino quando devono partorire e vogliono dormirti addosso per stare con te.....

Non è il tuo carattere che ti fa scegliere l'animale, a volte sono solo coincidenze, il tuo carattere incide su come può essere il tuo rapporto con l'animale


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma i gatti sono un po' pezzi di merda...scusate la finezza...
> 
> Sono opportunisti...no sono definitivamente una persona "da cane"...
> 
> Tra l'altro il tipo di animale domestico che si sceglie dice molto sul carattere...non trovate?


 
Non sò se ti sei accorta che hai descritto con il gatto, ,le caratteristiche delle donne con le palle!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Posso????*

Vorrei dire la mia..............
E' vero che cani e gatti sono diversi e da adattare alla tipologia delle persone, ma scordatevi come ha detto lancy che siano uguali.................hanno caratteri e caratteristiche esattamente come noi!!
Comunque siccome vi siele dilungati tutti a dire le vostre ragioni, evito doppini di post e dico solo due cose, un animale, sia quel che sia non TRADISCE mai, neppure se resti in bolletta nera, se invecchi male o se credi di non valere granchè !!!  Per lui sei la sola cosa al momdo per cui vale la pena vivere, se infatti li si abbandona, sopravvivono solamente, e spesso a sè stessi!
Inoltre è nota la pet teraphy....................la cura psicologica che influenza la fisiologia di animali che gli ospedali più all'avanguardia usano con i bambini e anche con gli anziani.
Un bambino con un animale capisce molto meglio il valore ci molte cose e si rapporta meglio con l'ambiente, ed un anziano spesso trova quello stimolo a vivere ed a sentirsi utile che molti figli gli negano.
Anch'io come altri ho degli animali, quindi parlo per esperienza; a volte mi sento un po' stanca, sola, depressa o con la stizza per una giornata snervante,  sò essere ermetica e di solito gli altri non se ne accorgono se non voglio che sia manifesto, ma loro, loro non riesco ad ingannarli neppure per sbaglio. Ti vengono vicino, si strofinano il nasino sul tuo, ti guardano a lungo e sembra che dicano........"dai lo sò che stai un po' così, ma adesso ci sono io e con me puoi abbassare la guardia, ho qualche artiglio nelle zampine ma non avrò mai coltelli per la tua schiena o menzogne per la tua anima"................
Credo che questo valga qualche disagio!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vorrei dire la mia..............
> E' vero che cani e gatti sono diversi e da adattare alla tipologia delle persone, ma scordatevi come *ha detto lancy che siano uguali*.................hanno caratteri e caratteristiche esattamente come noi!!
> Comunque siccome vi siele dilungati tutti a dire le vostre ragioni, evito doppini di post e dico solo due cose, un animale, sia quel che sia non TRADISCE mai, neppure se resti in bolletta nera, se invecchi male o se credi di non valere granchè !!! Per lui sei la sola cosa al momdo per cui vale la pena vivere, se infatti li si abbandona, sopravvivono solamente, e spesso a sè stessi!
> Inoltre è nota la pet teraphy....................la cura psicologica che influenza la fisiologia di animali che gli ospedali più all'avanguardia usano con i bambini e anche con gli anziani.
> ...


 
Io comincio ad odiarti!!!!!

Dov'è che avrei detto che sono tutti uguali?? Ho detto che hanno caratteristiche che li accoumunano, ovvero che ti sono fedeli, che ti amano, che ti renderanno mlto di più di ciò che ricevono, ma poi in risposta a Lettrice ho motivato anche le differenze tra cane e gatto........... Dimmi dove ho sbagliato, perchè se ho detto che sono uguali vado a farmi controllare, non vorrei avere la "demenza giovanile" o l"Alzheimer" precoce......


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*OhOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Io comincio ad odiarti!!!!!
> 
> Dov'è che avrei detto che sono tutti uguali?? Ho detto che hanno caratteristiche che li accoumunano, ovvero che ti sono fedeli, che ti amano, che ti renderanno mlto di più di ciò che ricevono, ma poi in risposta a Lettrice ho motivato anche le differenze tra cane e gatto........... Dimmi dove ho sbagliato, perchè se ho detto che sono uguali vado a farmi controllare, non vorrei avere la "demenza giovanile" o l"Alzheimer" precoce......[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Buoni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Fate l'amore, non fate la guerra.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sò se ti sei accorta che hai descritto con il gatto, ,le caratteristiche delle donne con le palle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strega...


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Buoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dopo l'ultima battuta della strega volante come fai a dirmi di stare buono e non fare la guerra??? Hai letto cosa mi ha scritto???



> E stai tramquillo non puoi avere nè la demenza nè l'Alzheimer........


Tu hai presente vero cosa vuole dire con questi occhi al cielo????

Questa notte preparo l'artiglieria pesante e se solo passa sopra casa mia l'abbatto senza pietà.....

Domani avremo BRUJA SCARTELLATA


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Mi sembra di essere la mamma che divide la sorellina ed il fratellino che si tirano per i capelli. 





  E siccome sono una mamma snaturata, vi dico -ma fate quel che vi pare, basta che non fate casino e non mi macchiate il pavimento di sangue-.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essere la mamma che divide la sorellina ed il fratellino che si tirano per i capelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Posso lanciare la cristalleria????


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vorrei dire la mia..............
> E' vero che cani e gatti sono diversi e da adattare alla tipologia delle persone, ma scordatevi come ha detto lancy che siano uguali.................hanno caratteri e caratteristiche esattamente come noi!!
> Comunque siccome vi siele dilungati tutti a dire le vostre ragioni, evito doppini di post e dico solo due cose, un animale, sia quel che sia non TRADISCE mai, neppure se resti in bolletta nera, se invecchi male o se credi di non valere granchè !!! Per lui sei la sola cosa al momdo per cui vale la pena vivere, se infatti li si abbandona, sopravvivono solamente, e spesso a sè stessi!
> Inoltre è nota la pet teraphy....................la cura psicologica che influenza la fisiologia di animali che gli ospedali più all'avanguardia usano con i bambini e anche con gli anziani.
> ...


Ok mi sono commossa....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Posso lanciare la cristalleria????


Ma sì, tanto paga tuo padre!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Vai figlio mio.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

*uè bella gentaglia*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Posso lanciare la cristalleria????


 






  mi state facendo scompisiare!


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok mi sono commossa....


 
Ma allora anche qui alberga un cuore che batte.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma sì, tanto paga tuo padre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grazie mamma...... parto con il vaso MING


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma allora anche qui alberga un cuore che batte.....


Ebbene si...e ti diro' di piu' arrossisco ai complimenti...e sono timida e impacciata se sono interessata a qualcuno!!!

Ebbene si...sono umana


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ebbene si...e ti diro' di piu' arrossisco ai complimenti...e sono timida e impacciata se sono interessata a qualcuno!!!
> 
> Ebbene si...sono umana


Ora che ho scoperto il tuo punto debole, sei finita ragazza mia.....


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ora che ho scoperto il tuo punto debole, sei finita ragazza mia.....


Gia'...attenzione sono una donna dalle mille risorse!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: io ho il mio amico Devil Man...


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ebbene si...e ti diro' di piu' arrossisco ai complimenti...e sono timida e impacciata se sono interessata a qualcuno!!!
> 
> Ebbene si...sono umana


 
Insomma bisogna proprio che te lo dica...............ecco, lo sospettavo da un po'!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma bisogna proprio che te lo dica...............ecco, lo sospettavo da un po'!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ecco qui invece ICE-WOMAN


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ecco qui invece ICE-WOMAN


A me sa tanto di umana pure lei....


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Grazie mamma...... parto con il vaso MING


Ch'el senta lù, cun tuta la sò ferraglia, el LANCY el sò MING ma el se permetta  MINGa de tiramel addoss perchè ghè ribalti 'na cadrega in del coo!!! 
T'è capì!!!???
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ch'el senta lù, cun tuta la sò ferraglia, el LANCY el sò MING ma el se permetta MINGa de tiramel addoss perchè ghè ribalti 'na cadrega in del coo!!!
> T'è capì!!!???
> Bruja


azz.... Bruja pol(l)iglotta...... La strega a reazione


----------



## Compos mentis no log (5 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Grazie mamma...... parto con il vaso MING


Bello di mamma, se per cortesia lo lanci in fronte a tuo padre, ne sarei commossa.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis no log ha detto:


> Bello di mamma, se per cortesia lo lanci in fronte a tuo padre, ne sarei commossa.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Un giusto esempio di educazione dei figli.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Un giusto esempio di educazione dei figli.


 
Bastasse così poco per far felici le mamme, sarebbe tutto più facile....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

A me darebbe una gran soddisfazione una mia ipotetica figlia a lapidare il padre.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     Mi eviterebbe tanta fatica.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> A me darebbe una gran soddisfazione una mia ipotetica figlia a lapidare il padre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un ISLAM alla rovescia........ Beh, io ho da fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...... credo che mi allontanerò 2 o 3 decenni


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Compos Mentis*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> A me darebbe una gran soddisfazione una mia ipotetica figlia a lapidare il padre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia cara, ecco, non sò come dirtelo ma, dalle tue idee belluine, eviterei per il momento di avere vicino un uomo 24 ore al giorno  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Ma sai che non c'è bisogno? Non lo sopporterei un uomo appicciato al culo 24h su 24.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Compos mentis*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma sai che non c'è bisogno? Non lo sopporterei un uomo appicciato al culo 24h su 24.


 
Purchè non si appiccichi a quello di qualcun'altra negli intervalli  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma sai che non c'è bisogno? Non lo sopporterei un uomo appicciato al culo 24h su 24.


 
In effetti quella zona anatomica la amano gli uomini, le donne preferiscono altre parti più nascoste..... (quasi invisibili direi)


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Gennaio 2007)

Le cose inutili son sempre fastidiose.


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Gennaio 2007)

Scusate..mi sono persa la discussione..ma alla fine Micia, il cane lo prendi o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Scusate..mi sono persa la discussione..ma alla fine Micia, il cane lo prendi o no?


 
Vorrei...ma ho mille dubbi, proprio perchè dovrebbe stare solo 6 ore al giorno- di mattina

E come si fa?

e tutto il resto ancora sulle mie spalle- in questi giorni sto in ferie..ma quando si ricomincerà...saranno dolori come tutte coloro che lavorano anche fuori casa.


e il cucciolo? dove lo metto che non vi è un giardino? in casa solo? a piangere?


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Cerco di farti da spartiacque.............. se davvero hai questi problemi, se non hai un angolino esterno per lui salvo un terrazzino, e se aumenterebbe il tuo impegno e il cane soffrirebbe di solitudine tutta la mattina................ cerca di rimandare, prometti che lo prenderai appena avrai momenti di più tranquillità..   Io adoro gli animali ma la qualità di vita deve essere salvaguardata; se rischiate che tu ti accolli un lavoro extra pesante, se hai il pensiero del cane solo mezza giornata ed il rapporto costo/beneficio diventa pesante sia per voi che per il cane, aspetta tempi migliori.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2007)

*vienimi a trovare...*

...rilassati a casa mia!!! Dai ..sarebbe un onore farti rilassare...ma tanto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Lo sai che mi eri simpatica anche ..prima ..ora ti trovo unica!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra le mie stranezze...molte a dire il vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2007)

*Arrivo tardi??*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedete un pò voi....


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2007)

*Scherzi a parte...*

Micia, se non hai un giardino o la possibilità di non lasciarlo a casa da solo...rimanda !!

Io ho il giardino e qualcuno bene o male che lo tenga (quando non c'è nessuno a casa, scappa e va dai miei suocerri...) e avevo fatto la promessa alla figlia che quando ci saremmo trasferiti, quando ci sarà un pò di verde.... l'avessi mai fatto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...rilassati a casa mia!!! Dai ..sarebbe un onore farti rilassare...ma tanto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che ora mi offendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...un caffeino da te me lo farei pure se non vivessi a qualche aereo di distanza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...un caffe' e qualche camicia da stirare mentre si chiacchera


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Gennaio 2007)

Trottolino, tu non hai un cane, tu hai un mix tra Sansone (l'alano dei fumetti) e Beethoven(il San Bernardo del film omonimo)...........

Comunque a parte gli scherzi: Ci rinunceresti???


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Trottolino, tu non hai un cane, tu hai un mix tra Sansone (l'alano dei fumetti) e Beethoven(il San Bernardo del film omonimo)...........
> 
> Comunque a parte gli scherzi: Ci rinunceresti???


In realtà è un volpino (in tutti i sensi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )...

Riguardo al "Ci rinunceresti?".... c'è una domanda di riserva??


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Gennaio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> In realtà è un volpino (in tutti i sensi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non fare il furbo!!! Gli animali per quante te ne combinano, sanno sempre farsi amare e ti assicuro che ogni tanto vorrei fare una mega grigliata di carne di gatto per quante me ne fanno......


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Gennaio 2007)

> trottolino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In realtà è un volpino (in tutti i sensi!!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non fare il furbo!!! Gli animali per quante te ne combinano, sanno sempre farsi amare e ti assicuro che ogni tanto vorrei fare una mega grigliata di carne di gatto per quante me ne fanno......


 
Lanci , ma anche tu hai il giadino vero?


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lanci , ma anche tu hai il giadino vero?


 
Oggi si, ma in passato ho avuto ben .... non ricordo più quanti...... gatti in casa, in un appartamento di 70mq, ho perso il conto a 8, ma so che alla fine erano di più.

Adesso vivo in una casa indipendente, purtroppo solo in affitto, in attesa di poter trovare la (penultima) dimora definitiva, ma cercherò comunque una soluzione più piccola, ma simile


----------



## Old babau (9 Gennaio 2007)

HAHAHA PER UN ATTIMO HO PENSATO PARLASTE DI ME !!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAH CHE "SIEMO" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (9 Gennaio 2007)

Ma no tesoro. Tu non sei un problema. Però a casa mia non ti ci faccio entrare che altrimenti mi sporchi tutto. Sai, appena verniciate le mura, pavimenti splendidamente puliti con fuga ancora arancio anziché nero zozzeria. Vorrei farla durare un po'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2007)

*beh*

..che tu ci tieni ai pavimenti si vede  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...forse ci tieni un po' troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma no tesoro. Tu non sei un problema. Però a casa mia non ti ci faccio entrare che altrimenti mi sporchi tutto. Sai, appena verniciate le mura, pavimenti splendidamente puliti con fuga ancora arancio anziché nero zozzeria. Vorrei farla durare un po'.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (10 Gennaio 2007)

Bello il parquet, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ci tengo così tanto che lo pulisco strusciandomici con i vestiti.


----------

